# Auf Wiedersehen Gentoo!

## Gentoomafia

Hallo Leute !!!

Ich möchte mich von Gentoo und von Euch verabschieden !!

Gentoo hat mir eine Zeit lange sehr viel Spaß gemacht, jetzt aber habe ich die richtige Distribution gefunden die mich glücklich macht.

Nach langem hin und her habe ich in letzter Zeit mit Debian gearbeitet und mich nun auch entgültig für diese Distribution entschieden.

Die Installation ist superschnell und an Performance verliere ich nicht wirklich viel. Apt gefällt mir auch viel besser als portage und irgendwie macht es mir jetzt viel mehr spaß.

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht mich richtig, möchte nicht sagen das Gentoo schlechter ist, aber ich beforzuge einfach eine andere Distribution.

Hier zum Schluß möchte ich mich noch für Eure Hilfe bedanken und wünsche Euch noch viel Glück und gutes Gelingen !!!!

Gentoomafia

----------

## Ragin

Es gibt ja die freie Wahl  :Smile: 

Dann viel Glück mit Debian.

Ich habs auch schon paar mal Versucht damit klar zu kommen (gerade wegen Servereinsatz) und bin an apt und den veralteten Paketen ständig kläglich gescheitert.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## primat

Was sagt uns das jetzt  :Question:  Es zwingt dich keiner Gentoo zu benutzen, und sich freiwillig Debian antut soll damit glücklich werden!

Gruss

PS: Wenn einem uralte Pakete genügen ist Debian vielleicht nicht schlecht!Last edited by primat on Mon Feb 14, 2005 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ian!

Man sieht sich..  :Cool: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

tschüß, solange du Linuxuser bleibst, ist ja alles in Ordnung. OK, BSD wäre auch noch ok, nur zu Windows solltest du nicht mehr wechseln.  :Wink: 

Übrigens finde ich, dass Portage apt ziemlich überlegen ist, aber Gentoo und Debian kann man eben nicht einfach so vergleichen, Gentoo ist eher für den "Freak", der gerne von Hand compiliert, und Debian für den knallharten Admin, der schnell ein System haben will. *stark vereinfacht*  :Wink: 

ChrisM

----------

## moe

Bevor es hier in einen Flame ausartet, sowohl Debian als auch Gentoo und (fast  :Wink:  ) alle anderen Distributionen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, nach denen hier aber eigentlich nicht gefragt war.

Gentoomafia gefällt nun Debian besser, und deshalb verabschiedet er sich von uns und Gentoo..

In diesem Sinne, viel Spass mit Debian und vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder!

Gruss Maurice

----------

## return13

good luck

----------

## 76062563

Bis bald  :Smile: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Wie ist das eigentlich mit APT? 

Ist es von der Datenmenge vergleichbar mit Portage?

Ich finde Gentoo auch gut, aber das Installieren mit Kompilieren ist wirklich ein großes Manko, deswegen dachte ich auch schon mal darüber nach Debian auszuprobieren. Habe aber nie Zeit dafür.

----------

## 76062563

Ja, das kannst du schon vergleichen, in apt sind halt eher ältere Pakete...

apt hat den Vorteil, dass wenn man etwas installiert gleich danach die Konfiguration zusammen mit dem Benutzer durchgeführt wird...

Mir gefällt Portage trotzdem besser  :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@<langenummer>: aber apt braucht keine ebuilds (weil nix compiled wird) dh: es gibt keinen 500MB "apt-tree" in dem alle ebuilds & config files liegen

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Ja, das kannst du schon vergleichen, in apt sind halt eher ältere Pakete...
> 
> apt hat den Vorteil, dass wenn man etwas installiert gleich danach die Konfiguration zusammen mit dem Benutzer durchgeführt wird...
> 
> Mir gefällt Portage trotzdem besser 

 

Du hast zwar recht das wahrscheinlich einige Pakete in der älteren Version bei Debian vorliegen. Aber mir fällt da auch ein Beispiel ein was bei Debian neuer ist. Und zwar Gimp. Da hab ich beim Portage die 2.2er Version vermisst, die ich von apt bekommen kann. Nur leider ist bei apt z. B. Firefox irgendwie veraltet. Zumindest sind da noch so hässliche Symbole drin.

Ansonsten denke ich sollte man die Distribution nicht nur wegen eines Paketsystems wählen. Bei Gentoo geht es eben grad wohl ums kompilieren. Und wer das nicht möchte, der ist halt falsch bei Gentoo. Deswegen ist aber Portage nicht schlecht.

Aber auch ansonsten scheint mir Gentoo mehr für den Profi oder Freak zu sein. Für mich ist es wahrscheinlich nichts, denn dafür kenne ich mich mit GNU/Linux einfach noch zu wenig aus. Und dann ist Debian wohl geigneter für mich. Aber nicht weil es "besser" oder son Kram ist.

----------

## 76062563

Stimmt... hmmm ich dachte da oben steht irgendwo dass Debian Binaries verwendet...

Das man keine ebuilds braucht ist natürlich richtig.

 *Quote:*   

>  dh: es gibt keinen 500MB "apt-tree"

 

Mein Router läuft mit Debian, insgesamt braucht das komplette System nur 500 MByte  :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@Linuxstrolch:

1) hallo wiedermal  :Smile: 

2) http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-gfx/gimp

----------

## COiN3D

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> tschüß, solange du Linuxuser bleibst, ist ja alles in Ordnung. OK, BSD wäre auch noch ok, nur zu Windows solltest du nicht mehr wechseln. 
> 
> Übrigens finde ich, dass Portage apt ziemlich überlegen ist, aber Gentoo und Debian kann man eben nicht einfach so vergleichen, Gentoo ist eher für den "Freak", der gerne von Hand compiliert, und Debian für den knallharten Admin, der schnell ein System haben will. *stark vereinfacht* 
> ...

 

*ähem*, *hust*, nicht eher andersrum? Gerade deshalb ist doch Gentoo so beliebt weil es einerseits so einfach ist. Ich tippe emerge programmname und zack saugt er mir alle Sources + benötigte Patches, kompiliert & installiert diese. Bei Debian musst du hingegen, falls es keine .deb Pakete gibt oder aus welch anderen Gründen auch immer, alles selbst kompilieren.

----------

## sirro

 *coin wrote:*   

> *ähem*, *hust*, nicht eher andersrum? Gerade deshalb ist doch Gentoo so beliebt weil es einerseits so einfach ist. Ich tippe emerge programmname und zack saugt er mir alle Sources + benötigte Patches, kompiliert & installiert diese. Bei Debian musst du hingegen, falls es keine .deb Pakete gibt oder aus welch anderen Gründen auch immer, alles selbst kompilieren.

 

Es gibt Einsatzgebiete in denen das sehr von Vorteil sein kann... Und es gibt Einsatzgebiete in denen weder eine breite noch eine aktuelle Auswahl an Software gebraucht wird.

Linux heisst fuer mich auch "Freedom of choice". vim statt emacs, KDE statt gnome, gentoo statt debian. Alles in meiner Hand... ...und das ist gut so  :Smile: 

----------

## COiN3D

Ich kann auch immer nicht ganz verstehen warum manche Leute von Gentoo auf Debian umspringen, die meisten haben doch mit Debian früher Bekanntschaft gemacht weil die Installation auch um einiges leichter ist. Aber naja, was ist heute denn schon noch NORMAL?  :Very Happy: 

Eigentlich ist es ja egal.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> @Linuxstrolch:
> 
> 1) hallo wiedermal 
> 
> 2) http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-gfx/gimp

 

Hmm ja Hallo, wir kennen uns aber nicht, oder?

Naja un nun zu Portage. Es scheint beinahe Perfekt zu sein. Ich weis jetzt auch wieder woher ich diese Behauptung hatte:

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=gentoo

Entweder ich hatte da bei Packages unter Stable geguckt, denn da steht jetzt auch noch 2.0, oder die hatten damahls noch nicht aktualisiert und bei Unstable noch 2.0 stehen.

PS: Wenn niemand was dagegen hat eröffne ich gleich nochmal nen Thread zum Kernel kompilieren. Denn daran scheitere ich immer noch. Wär echt nen Meilenstein wenn ich es mal schaffen würde erfolgreich nen 2.6er Kernel zu kompilieren.

Überarbeitung:

Was mir an Portage am besten gefällt ist die Auflösung von Abhängikkeiten und die Sachen wie emerge emerge search. Denn bei Debian komm ich damit nicht so gut zurecht. Zum Beispiel hab ich bei Debian recht lange gebraucht bis ich nen Tutorial im Netz gefunden habe wo alle Pakete beschrieben waren die ich für die Installation von Cups brauch. Portage löst das alles für mich mit dem einen Befehl: emerge cups. Das fand ich toll. Denn so kann man sich auch wieder ziemlich viel Zeit sparen.

----------

## 76062563

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm ja Hallo, wir kennen uns aber nicht, oder? 

 

Er wollte damit sagen dass du schon wieder da bist  :Laughing: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hmm ja Hallo, wir kennen uns aber nicht, oder?  
> 
> Er wollte damit sagen dass du schon wieder da bist 

 

Aha!

----------

## Gentoomafia

sodale .. hallo noch mal !!

Nun weil ich bei Euch öfters gelesen habe Debian... alt... usw...

Ich arbeite jetzt schon eine längere Zeit mit Debian SID und habe überhaupt keine Probleme. Meine sources.list ist modifiziert und auch ich habe neue Pakete.

Kernel 2.6.10 habe ich von Kano (Kanotix) und die Installation von Radeonkarten ist einfach traumhaft mit den Installationsprogrammen von Kano.

Es hat bis jetzt immer alles gepasst, nie ein Problem...

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich wieder auf einen PC Gentoo installiert, Stage 1 alles super gelaufen. Über Nacht habe ich KDE compilieren wollen und er ist mir einfach mitten drinnen abgebrochen. Aber wie gesagt... es kann sich jeder entscheiden.

Debian SId ist sicher nicht instabiler als irgendeine Gentooinstallation die ich hatte.

Kanotix ist z.b Debian SID pur und läuft super. Ich verwende sehr viele Sachen von Kanotix und motze mein Debian auf.

Sollte ich mal wieder mehr Zeit haben schaue ich mir Gentoo sicher wieder mal in Ruhe an.

Achja.... BSD... einer meiner Server läuft auf BSD ... (FreeBSD 5.3)

Verwende kein Windows.. wird mir auch sicher nicht mehr auf den PC kommen.

Für Eure Hilfe danke ich Euch trotz dem. Mir wurde immer schnell von Euch geholfen, aber ich habe einfach nicht die Zeit und die Geduld mich mit diversen Dingen auseinanderzusetzen.

Möchte einfach nur arbeiten und meine Dinge erledigen.

Grüße Gentoomafia

----------

## ZX-81

Ciao GentooMafia  :Wink: 

ich kann Dich gut verstehen, ich habe auch schon einge Versuche unternommen von diesen stundenlangen, was sag ich tage- und nächtelangen Compilierorgien wegzukommen,  :Smile: 

Bin aber blöderweise immer wieder reumütig zurückgekommen, weil ich bei Debian doch immer wieder auf ein paar Probs gestossen bin, bei denen ich mir nicht zu helfen wusste. 

Und ich finde gentoo schon recht stabil, stabiler als Debian Sarge. Gut SID hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das Unstable stabiler als Testing ist  :Wink: 

Allerdings verwende ich bei gentoo maskierte Pakete auch nur wenn ich sie unbedingt brauche. 

ZX

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich werde wohl nie Gentoo verlassen, aber das ist das schöne an Opensource, du bist nicht an irgendetwas gebunden und du darfst wählen, was du willst. Viel Spaß beim Debian. NUr ein Paar abschleßende Worte, die ein guter Freund meines Bruders immer sagte: Die Welt ist viereckig und an den Ecken trifft man sich wieder. Also, vielleicht kommst du doch später zu Gentoo wieder oder wir zu debian, uns loswerden, wirst du wohl kaum  :Smile: 

----------

## Aison

Am Anfang haben mich die ewigen Compile Zeiten auch genervt, aber seitdem ich nen amd64 habe ist das wirklich verkraftbar. Diese Maschine compiliert sehr schnell. Auch für den alten Rechner compiliere ich auf dem amd64, einfach übers LAN. 

Ich hab schon einige Distries ausprobiert, aber gentoo gefällt mir einfach am besten. Ist irgendwie alles so wie es sein muss, keine Ahnung, ist vieleicht auch Einbildung von mir.

mfg

  Aison

----------

## c07

Das Compilieren ist aber nur dann ewig, wenn man dauernd das allerneueste System haben will. Prinzipiell kann man Gentoo auch nur jährlich oder so updaten (wobei Portage manchmal leichten Ärger macht, wenn installierte Ebuilds nicht mehr im Tree sind).

Und bei den Sourcedistris gibts eigentlich durchaus auch Alternativen. Vielleicht bin ich nur noch bei Gentoo, weil ich noch nie eine davon ernsthaft ausprobiert hab (von Portage bin ich nicht 100% überzeugt, aber die Auswahl an Ebuilds ist wohl ziemlich konkurrenzlos).

----------

## Lore

Wobei, portage unterstützt ja Binär-Packete.

Ich seh immer noch nicht ein, warum es da noch keine Download-Server gibt (meinetwegen mit allen USE-Flags eingeschaltet).

Das einzige, was mich an Gentoo wirklich nervt, ist auch jedes nicht performance kritische Paket selbs kompilieren zu müssen (Wesnoth z.B.)-

----------

## Gentoomafia

Gentoo wäre sicher um vieles interessanter wenn es fertige pakete geben würde. 

KDE komplett compilieren ist glaube ich nicht wirklich notwendig für mich.

Das Problem ist das ich nicht wirklich viel Zeit habe.

----------

## Anarcho

Wer meint er kompiliere hauptsächlich wegen der Performance hat den Hintergrund von Portage nicht verstanden.

Man kompiliert selber weil man dann per configure (respektive USE-Flags) alle funktionen einer software schön einstellen kann und nicht darauf hoffen muss das der Distributor die richtigen einstellungen gemacht hat (oder zu viele)

Und ich will keine fertigen Pakete. 

Das kompilieren hällt nur bei der erstinstallation auf. Danach kompilier man im Hintergrund.

----------

## aZZe

Früher oder später kommt er wieder.  :Laughing:  Zumindest dann wenn ihm KDE3.4 gefällt und er versucht ein Paket für Debian zu finden.  :Shocked: 

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Thu Dec 20, 2012 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Soweit ich weiss kann man mit catalyst pakete erstellen.

Aber da weiss der ein oder andere Developer vielleicht mehr???

----------

## c07

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Gibt es (theoretisch) für jede USE-Flag (und natürlich für jede Architektur) Kombination ein Binärpaket, oder gibt es einfach ein Paket, und werimmer dieses Paket benutzen will muß sich mit den dort gesetzten Flags abfinden?

 

Beispiel: mplayer benutzt 60 USE-Flags. Pro Architektur müssten damit 2^60 binäre Pakete bereitgestellt werden. Ich hab das jetzt nicht im Detail überprüft, aber über den Daumen gepeilt würd allein dafür der Speicherbedarf den weltweit vorhandenen übersteigen.

Abgesehn davon sind die Binärpakete doch eh nur für den schnellen Einstieg gedacht und werden danach nicht mehr supportet, sondern sollten dann wie sonst üblich selber gebaut werden.

----------

## ralph

Na, das ist doch mal ein nettes goodbye.  :Very Happy: 

Ich kann dich verstehen, manchmal geht mir das ewige Kompilieren auch auf die Nerven, aber um gentoo ganz vom Rechner zu schmeißen mag ich es einfach zu gerne. Aber es hindert einen ja niemand daran, noch ein anderes System auf dem Rechner zu haben und Ubuntu (auch Debian basiert) gefällt mir momentan wirklich gut. Deine Entscheidung für Debian kann ich also nachvollziehen. 

P.S.: Wenn ich manchmal so lese, was manch ein gentoo user über andere Distributionen schreibt, dann weiß ich nie, ob ich jetzt lachen oder weinen soll.

----------

## boris64

auch ich kann diese entscheidung nachvollziehen, 

denn ich persönlich mag nämlich debian sehr gerne.

ist ja auch ein prima system (apt-get ist ein ordentliches tool) 

und wäre (gäbe es kein gentoo;)) auch die distro meiner wahl.

a propos: "Auf Wiedersehen!" bedeutet so viel wie "Bis bald!"

also, bis bald  :Smile: 

----------

